# Electronics question - Adding Apple Care



## Dream Baby (Jan 11, 2022)

I ring in electronics occasionally and heard something new yesterday.

I heard over you have to add "Apple Care" using the Target Circle app.

Is this true?

I thought you just scanned one of the Apple Care cards.


----------



## azure (Jan 11, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I ring in electronics occasionally and heard something new yesterday.
> 
> I heard over you have to add "Apple Care" using the Target Circle app.
> 
> ...


I think you can add apple care using the apple care app on the mydevice.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 11, 2022)

azure said:


> I think you can add apple care using the apple care app on the mydevice.


They might have meant that.

However it would make sense just to scan a card and do that.

I assume the price of the Apple Care will vary on the product and maybe then need a serial number in the system too.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 11, 2022)

The apple care app walks you thru the steps BUT VERY IMPORTANT  THERE'S A POINT THAT SAYS "DONT PROGRESS PAST HERE UNTIL GUEST PAYS AND YOU HAVE A RECEIPT BAR CODE TO SCAN" 
obey it.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 11, 2022)

Just a word of caution, if you try to add apple care and it offers a monthly function, DO NOT DO IT, unless you are using a zebra with a payment device on it. Otherwise you will have wasted your time and result in an update guest.

I know some tech departments use a linebuster device at times, I tend to grab one when I work tech to help be able to do this and help with the mycheckout metrics.


----------

